# My latest obsession - Outlander



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Who has read the Outlander series? I'm 200 pages into Voyager and I am so absolutely obsessed. Claire better hurry up and get back to Jamie because I am on the edge of my seat, ready to burst!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Haven't heard of it. I guess I'll have to check it out since I read the Twilight series after the thread on here and loved it. What's it about?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

First in a series of books that combines time travel, history, romance, and a bit of genealogy, "Outlander," by Diana Gabaldon, takes heroine Claire Randall, a former WWII combat nurse, back in time 200 years to 18th century Scotland - the time period of her husband's scandalous ancestor, Captain John Randall. Thus begins a story full of adventure, history and romance as Claire tries to reconcile her mysterious appearance in 18th century Scotland with her life and husband in the 20th century.

The book begins in 1945 where former WWII combat nurse Claire Randall is reunited with her husband, Frank, on a second honeymoon in Scotland. While on a walk alone one night, Claire innocently touches a boulder in an ancient stone circle (ala Stonehenge) and finds herself mysteriously whisked two centuries in time to Scotland, in the year of our Lord 1743. Suddenly she is a Sassenach - an outlander - in a country torn by war and raiding border clans. Claire finds herself torn between the Scottish MacKenzie clan, a young Scots warrior named James Fraser, and the ancestor of her present-day husband, the villanous English captain John Randall. 

The drama, passion and violence of the 18th century is very well portrayed in this historical novel, and the descriptions almost make you feel as if you've been transported back in time yourself. It made me wish there was some magic that could transport me back to the time of my ancestors - assuming they aren't quite as evil as Captain John Randall, that is. The compelling love story between Claire and James, and her struggles to reconcile her life in the past with her present-day husband will also keep you reading well into the night.


Jamie is my new Edward! Not that I don't still love Edward, but Jamie is way hot!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks. I'll have to check them out. I'm reading The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society right now. My friend started a new book club and invited me to join. I've never been in a book club before so I figured I'd try it (in all my free time - did you sense the sarcasm? ).


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Marianne - trust me, you will get hooked. They are adult books with lots of steamy stuff going on. They aren't like Twilight, but they are really well researched and written. They are a unique blend of science fiction (time travel), romance, and history.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I got hooked after the first book and really enjoyed the first three in the series and then Diana Gabaldon started going over the top and finally off the deep end with her story lines in the last one (A Breath of Snow and Ashes)...but of course I'll still have to read the new ones as they come out because I need to know how it all ends.....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Alexa, I seriously doubt they will EVER end... she makes too much money off of them to stop, LOL!

I did read the first one and thought it was okay... it was just too much paperback romance for me.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The next one comes out in the fall and there is supposed to be one more after that.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I've read most of the series. I got hooked a long time ago but since it's such a long time between books I think I'm one book behind. The fun part is re-reading them in preparation for the next book!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I LOVE this series! The next book, "An Echo in the Bone" is due out Sept 2009. Also - I heard they are making an "Outlander" movie, but you know they'll NEVER be able to make it as good as the books!


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

I love the Outlander series as well. I thought the last book (A Breath of Snow and Ashes) was the last book in the series. 

Alexa--I agree with you that the last book was hard to get through, but I too will buy the next one just because I enjoyed the first ones so much.


----------

